# Merry christmas!!!



## David Pence (Dec 24, 2013)

Once again, I would like to wish everyone on The Tolkien Forum a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY 2014!!!


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to Tolkien-lovers everywhere.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 25, 2013)

Wishing all of you all good wishes and blessings now and in the New Year.:*D *toothy Dragon grin*


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 26, 2013)

Merry Christmas to everyone! I hope you got something precious under your tree.


----------

